# [solved] Kamerka internetowa creative

## majorek

Witam!

Mam problem z uruchomieniem kamerki creative model VF0420 , 

Znalałem rozwiazanie od creative'a  :

http://opensource.creative.com/webcam.html

http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Ov51xJpegHackedInstall

Robie wszystko dokładnie tak samo, ale nie moge skompilować modułu ov51x-jpeg

```
 emerge media-video/ov51x-jpeg  

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 from sunrise

 * ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.29-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 ...

ln: tworzenie dowiązania symbolicznego `Module.symvers': Plik istnieje

 * Preparing ov51x-jpeg module

make -j2 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= KERNELDIR= all 

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r2/build M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 modules

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.c: In function ‘Decompress400’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.c:468: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov511-decomp.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘create_proc_ov511_cam’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:677: error: implicit declaration of function ‘info’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘ov51x_clear_snapshot’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:1691: error: implicit declaration of function ‘warn’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: In function ‘ov51x_v4l1_ioctl’:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 1 of ‘video_usercopy’ from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 2 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: warning: passing argument 4 of ‘video_usercopy’ makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6386: error: too many arguments to function ‘video_usercopy’

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.c:6651: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/ov51x-jpeg-core.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/work/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r2'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3213:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2475:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"       ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELDIR= all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sunrise': '/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise/'

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3213:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2475:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                                 CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                                 LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)"       ${BUILD_FIXES}                                           ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERNELDIR= all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/ov51x-jpeg-1.5.9/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'sunrise': '/usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise/'

 * 

```

mój konfig kernela:

http://wklej.org/id/101819/txt

(kernel to 2.6.29-r2)Last edited by majorek on Thu Jun 11, 2009 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skazi

Na Twoim miejscu spróbował bym kernela w wersji 2.6.27 i sprawdził czy się kompiluje. W jądrze które masz zaszły spore zmiany i pewnie dlatego sterownik się nie kompiluje.

----------

## majorek

na 2.6.27 działa, na xawtv widze ładny obraz, lecz teraz skype sie wywala. Przy probie skonfigurowania kamerki w skype dostaje: 

```
Skype V4L: Failed to set picture format

Skype V4L: Could not find a suitable capture format

Starting the process...

Skype Xv: Xv ports available: 33

Skype XShm: XShm support enabled

Skype Xv: Using Xv port 126

Przerwane

```

----------

## majorek

w skype juz działa, wystarczyło usunać z opcji ładowania modułu, opcje dot. palety

----------

## BeteNoire

Mam podobne kamerki, działające na tym module, z tym, że model VF0470.

Rozwój tego sterownika został porzucony, co można przeczytać tutaj. Ostatni kernel na jakim się kompilował to 2.6.28, tak więc spokojnie możesz upgradować z 2.6.27. 

Sam autor doradza używanie sterownika obecnego w kernelu: gspca_ov519. Próbowałem raz odpalić, ale nie szło na kernelu 2.6.29 - obraz w Skype był kolorowym szumem, a strumieniowanie przez ffserver kończyło się komunikatem: VIDIOCMCAPTURE: Invalid argument. Będę jeszcze próbował na 2.6.30. Na kompie gdzie ta kamera musi działać, zostałem przy 2.6.28.

Daj znać, jeśli Tobie uda się odpalić kamerę na kernelowym sterowniku.

----------

## mziab

BeteNoire: Jeśli w Skype masz "kolorowy szum", warto spróbować sztuczki z LD_PRELOAD i libv4l. Miałem to samo na innej kamerce obsługiwanej przez gspca i pomogło.

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Spróbuję, ale Skype prawie nie używam, tylko na nim kamerę testowałem.. Bardziej by mi zależało na streamingu niezależnym od aplikacji z GUI, jaki da się osiągnąć np.: przy pomocy ffservera. Czemuś to nie chce działać.

Aha, w Ekiga mam normalny obraz z tej kamerki na najnowszym kernelu.

----------

## mziab

Kolorowy szum pojawia się, jeśli programem używającym v4l1 próbujesz dopchać się do urządzenia v4l2.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nieźle. Sztuczka z LD_PRELOAD działa.

----------

